# High pH Inhibits?



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

What all nutrients does high pH inhibit, such as iron? Are there recommendations for adjusting rates or these nutrients?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Thanks @MrMeaner, do you know if there is a table or study that shows the exact percentage of reduction at 7.5, 8.0, and 8.5, for instance? I tried following the source link, but I got a 404.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Thanks @MrMeaner, do you know if there is a table or study that shows the exact percentage of reduction at 7.5, 8.0, and 8.5, for instance? I tried following the source link, but I got a 404.


I just googled "ph of soils and nutrient uptake" and picked a picture of images...may go that route to find some university studies that may help getting your PH adjusted.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If your talking about high calcium, I wouldn't worry too much about it honestly. I worried about it for years trying to figure out what to do. Just as long as the available nutrients are there it should grow great. If iron is low or color isn't as dark as you'd like, foliar iron will do the trick. But you have to remember some cultivars and types can only get so dark.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> If your talking about high calcium, I wouldn't worry too much about it honestly. I worried about it for years trying to figure out what to do. Just as long as the available nutrients are there it should grow great. If iron is low or color isn't as dark as you'd like, foliar iron will do the trick. But you have to remember some cultivars and types can only get so dark.


Not worried about anything specifically, just general knowledge tickling my curiousity.


----------

